# Cruze 1LT rear drum brakes self adjusting?



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

nodule said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here have any thoughts on the quality of Cruze's rear drum brakes on the 1LT? How many miles have folks got out of them so far?
> Also, are they self-adjusting, or should they be adjusted every 15,000 miles?
> ...


Drums now a days are usually self adjusting and how many miles are you at because the rear brakes are only used for about 15-20% of brakeing and should last you well over 40,000 I'm almost at 30,000 and no problems but they have been know to be needed adjustment from factory.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't driven a newer model with drums, however they were mis-adjusted from the get go on the 2011-2012 models. See how firm your pedal is with your car. There's a write up in the how to section of the site. 

That said, they are self adjusting in reverse in normal operation if adjusted right in the first place. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

So im assuming the 2014 models should be properly adjusted from the factory?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I wouldnt assume that - there were things overlooked before. It would be best to check how far the parking brake comes up and how flat the car brakes. In neutral, the parking brake should grab sooner than the last few clicks where it's almost pointed at the ceiling. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Rear drum brakes, if like my old 04 Cavalier that I gave to my stepdaughter with 130 K miles on it now, the rear shoes are still original. Periodically, I had to remove them to relubricate in particular the lower anchors. If the shoes cannot self center, they will not self adjust.

And the only time they do self adjust is when backing up at least 2-3 mph, and hitting the brake pedal fairly firmly, People that never back up, wonder why their brake pedal is going low.

We have the 2LT with rear disks, only way to adjust those is to work the parking brake. At a traffic light, my wife was wondering why I was working the parking brake, just about three times. Said noticed the brake pedal is getting low, ah, much better now. With these cars, when working the parking brake, your foot has got to be off the brake pedal.

When I do a brake job, ha, don't trust anyone else with my life, always leave the shoes or pads loose. With shoes, roll down my rather steep driveway backwards tapping on the brake pedal to a full stop, to make sure the shoes are self adjustable. With disks, can do that in the garage with the engine off, just keep on working the parking brake until the pedal comes up.

Now trying to use parts of my brain that haven't accessed recently. But sometime in the late 40's or early 50's was the last time you had to manually adjust your brakes, been self adjusting every since. When we had full service stations back then, use to charge a buck to manually adjust your brakes if you couldn't do it yourself.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

nodule said:


> Anyone here have any thoughts on the quality of Cruze's rear drum brakes on the 1LT? How many miles have folks got out of them so far?


As previously mentioned rear brakes only are like 20% of your stopping power, so typically you will replace the front brakes at least twice before the rears need replacing. I usually change my rear brakes at 80,000-120,000 miles, just to make sure everything is still in full working order. 

My car has always had a high parking brake and required a bit more brake pedal to do anything, so I'm pretty sure my rears could use a bit of adjusting. Not to concerned, since if pressed harder the car stops on a dime.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can forget about that black brake grease, around here with road salt, on good for one winter, found Permatex anti-seize works far superior for not only rust protection, but lubrication as well. On drum brakes, have to make darn sure that parking brake lever is seated, then after properly adjusted, then you can adjust the parking brake. But with the drums removed so you can make sure those levers are properly seated. 

Just to the point where those levers unseat, then back it off a tad. Bit easier on rear disks, can see the lever without removing the rotors. If adjusted too tight, self adjusters will never work.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check by extending the armrest all the way, and yanking up on the e-brake handle. If it hits the armrest at all, the drums need adjusting. 

If you have a jack, jackstands, a T30 bit and a flat-head screwdriver, it's a pretty easy DIY.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did I read someplace that brakes are not covered under that 36,000 warranty, or was I dreaming?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Brakes are a consumable and wouldn't expect any warranty on them. Kinda like an oil change. 

People would come into the 'ship I worked at all the time saying their brakes were making noise. They would pay for a turn and shoes/pads can't give everything away. 

Plus you can't tell how people drive by how they look. I think in my case most of my customers were driving around with one foot on the brake pedal and unaware of it. They were mostly retires or living the dream.

Kinda miss those days...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Check by extending the armrest all the way, and yanking up on the e-brake handle. If it hits the armrest at all, the drums need adjusting.
> 
> If you have a jack, jackstands, a T30 bit and a flat-head screwdriver, it's a pretty easy DIY.


Yeah I failed that test when I had 15 miles on the car. I was trying to figure out what idiot designed the parking brake to come in contact with the armrest fully extended. That answers why. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah I failed that test when I had 15 miles on the car. I was trying to figure out what idiot designed the parking brake to come in contact with the armrest fully extended. That answers why. Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Can only get three clicks on my 12 2LT, still another inch and a half from the extended arm rest. If I try to pull the handbrake up anymore, would break something. If it was more than three clicks, would try to locate my Swiss Army knife, and fix it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Can only get three clicks on my 12 2LT, still another inch and a half from the extended arm rest. If I try to pull the handbrake up anymore, would break something. If it was more than three clicks, would try to locate my Swiss Army knife, and fix it.


This is how far I go to get it from rolling after 2100 miles. 








As for Swiss Army knife, will this SOG work in place of that? Lol










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you feel comfortable with basic mechanic stuff and have the right tools, it's a pretty straightforward DIY fix.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah once I get a jack I will. Wonder if my legacy jack will work seeing the cars are almost identical in weight.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

XtremeRev believes this issue was corrected and should not be an issue for the 2012 model year. Im hoping it works out that I was in the market for a new car right at the last 
model year for the current Cruze,making the 2014, hopefully, the most trouble-free, reliable model year from 2011-2014.

I actually came VERY close to buying the new 2014 KIA Forte EX instead of the Cruze, but I just did not feel comfortable buying the first year
of a brand new re-design.

Believe it or not, the Cruze was still noticeably quieter on hard acceleration that the 2014 Forte!


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Grrr. . . Just got a 2013 Eco 3 weeks ago. Brought it back because I wasn't happy with the parking brake - pointed at the ceiling before it engages. The service writer got into a different Cruze and said, "this one does it too so this is the way they are made". 

Not going back there again. On a flat surface there is no way of knowing if the parking brake on the other Cruze engaged sooner or not. . . not to mention the fact that pulling up on the handle probably isn't the way to determine if it is working correctly.

Annoyed!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nodule said:


> XtremeRev believes this issue was corrected and should not be an issue for the 2012 model year. Im hoping it works out that I was in the market for a new car right at the last
> model year for the current Cruze,making the 2014, hopefully, the most trouble-free, reliable model year from 2011-2014.
> 
> I actually came VERY close to buying the new 2014 KIA Forte EX instead of the Cruze, but I just did not feel comfortable buying the first year
> ...


2012? Sure wasn't. 2013 either. 

I believe that. I have a Sonata as a rental right now. Great car, but man, those DI engines are noisy when pushed hard. The Camry and Accord it competes against are ridiculously quiet even at 5000 RPM. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

AlainSDL said:


> Grrr. . . Just got a 2013 Eco 3 weeks ago. Brought it back because I wasn't happy with the parking brake - pointed at the ceiling before it engages. The service writer got into a different Cruze and said, "this one does it too so this is the way they are made".
> 
> Not going back there again. On a flat surface there is no way of knowing if the parking brake on the other Cruze engaged sooner or not. . . not to mention the fact that pulling up on the handle probably isn't the way to determine if it is working correctly.
> 
> Annoyed!


Where is Jacki at?

Ha, used to afraid of service managers, but that was in my ore-military days. Now its, "are you kidding me?", I want to speak to your boss!

Actually, I cleaned those statements up a little, LOL. 

To a certain extent, that parking brake is kind of an emergency brake as well. This is a safety issue!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm here NickD!

Hi Alain SDL

Sorry to read that this was your service experience at the dealer. Please send me a private message if you would like me to start a file to document these issues or to make a dealer service complaint. I would like to assist you in documenting this problem and getting it resolved. Please include your full name, address, phone, VIN, current mileage and the dealer that you currently work with. We can get a file started for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> 2012? Sure wasn't. 2013 either.
> 
> I believe that. I have a Sonata as a rental right now. Great car, but man, those DI engines are noisy when pushed hard. The Camry and Accord it competes against are ridiculously quiet even at 5000 RPM.
> 
> ...


Yeah 13 isn't immune. I got my car back from service dept in gear cause it wouldn't hold on the incline they parked it on. E brake and spark plugs will be done over the weekend when I get a free minute or 2.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yesterday when I had my oil changed at 52000 miles I also had my tires rotated. I have my tires rotated every 10,000 miles. I ask the tech to check my brakes for me just to make sure and he told me that my front brakes were at 50% and my rear brakes were at 50%. Boy was I impressed. My Cruze Eco is a 6speed. I guess there's a lot to be said for downshifting. I've had my rear brakes clean and adjusted before. If these rear brake self adjust I haven't seen it yet. I've always had to have the Chevy tech do it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One thing never mentioned when backing up and tapping on the brake pedal, you don't do this just once. When I do a brake job, leave the shoes loose, and may have to tap on the brake pedal even twenty times to bring that pedal up.

Just the other day at a traffic light, on level ground, wife was asking me why I was working the parking brake. Foot off the service brakes. This is on a 12 2LT with four wheel disks. Said felt the service brakes were low, and was getting four instead of three clicks on parking brake. After just three pulls, the parking brake went down to three clicks and the service brakes were back up to par.

Don't have to do anything with my 88 Supra Turbo with four wheel disk, the rears are standard calipers, inherently self adjustable. Parking brake is totally independent using conventional shoe brakes. Since I never use those for stopping the car, only to hold it, they never wear out. So the parking brake remains exactly where I adjusted it to. Really an intelligent design. Patent is expired, wish GM would switch to this design.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

NickD said:


> Where is Jacki at?
> 
> Ha, used to afraid of service managers, but that was in my ore-military days. Now its, "are you kidding me?", I want to speak to your boss!
> 
> ...


Wasn't that I was afraid of him. . . rather the salesman who sold me the car was there with me. He is a close friend. I didn't want to poop where he eats if you know what I mean. Plus I didn't want to harm our friendship in any way. Thankfully that dealership is out of my way so I have a convenient reason for not returning.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I'm here NickD!
> 
> Hi Alain SDL
> 
> ...


Hello Jackie,

Thank you for the offer. I do not wish to make a complaint just yet. Although I'm sure this is an important issue for GM. As I mentioned in a different reply this involves a good friend of mine and I wouldn't want to stir up trouble that could possibly impact him. At least not on this. To be honest I have other dealerships I can and will deal with in the future.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NickD said:


> One thing never mentioned when backing up and tapping on the brake pedal, you don't do this just once. When I do a brake job, leave the shoes loose, and may have to tap on the brake pedal even twenty times to bring that pedal up.
> 
> Just the other day at a traffic light, on level ground, wife was asking me why I was working the parking brake. Foot off the service brakes. This is on a 12 2LT with four wheel disks. Said felt the service brakes were low, and was getting four instead of three clicks on parking brake. After just three pulls, the parking brake went down to three clicks and the service brakes were back up to par.
> 
> Don't have to do anything with my 88 Supra Turbo with four wheel disk, the rears are standard calipers, inherently self adjustable. Parking brake is totally independent using conventional shoe brakes. Since I never use those for stopping the car, only to hold it, they never wear out. So the parking brake remains exactly where I adjusted it to. Really an intelligent design. Patent is expired, wish GM would switch to this design.


My 1999 Holden Commodore had the same rear drum in disc park brake so it is available to GM. How does pulling on the park brake adjust the rear disc? All Cruze models in Australia have all disc brakes and I have never heard of anyone in any make of all disc cars having to do this. I think you may have a problem with your rear brakes sticking as this is most unusual.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The drum parking brake/disc brake setup has been used for YEARS on other models - Volvo has been doing it since the 70's. 

The annoying thing is when it freezes/rusts up in the winter and pops the cable, and/or the shoes come off their lining and jam in the wheel and drag it behind you. Had BOTH of those happen with that setup.

It's cheaper (and easier) to set up the parking brake in the way that the Cruze has it though. Car manufacturers cut corners wherever they can these days to save cost.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Aussie said:


> My 1999 Holden Commodore had the same rear drum in disc park brake so it is available to GM. How does pulling on the park brake adjust the rear disc? All Cruze models in Australia have all disc brakes and I have never heard of anyone in any make of all disc cars having to do this. I think you may have a problem with your rear brakes sticking as this is most unusual.


One notable difference in the Cruze is that combo parking and service brake caliper is finally plated. Where in prior years going way back to the 70's was just raw cast iron that soon would turn in a pile of rust. These sold for as much as 300 bucks per caliper assembly, times two, 600 bucks plus labor.

Either drums or disks are both a ratcheting device, with excessive play both have a dog that catches that ratcheting wheel that advances a screw, and using unplated material for those screws, would rust shut like crazy. Even the parking brake cables were a major problem rusting tight. If this wasn't bad enough fuel and brake lines weren't plated either. Other remarkable improvements in the Cruze.

City is still dumping salt on unplowed snow, claim they have no place to put it. Can only reply, I still have some room left in my driveway where you dump most of it anyway.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NickD said:


> One notable difference in the Cruze is that combo parking and service brake caliper is finally plated. Where in prior years going way back to the 70's was just raw cast iron that soon would turn in a pile of rust.


Arn't the Calipers made from alloy? Rust problems are very rear on cars here as even when we drive in snow, which is not often, there is no salt used.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AlainSDL said:


> Hello Jackie,
> 
> Thank you for the offer. I do not wish to make a complaint just yet. Although I'm sure this is an important issue for GM. As I mentioned in a different reply this involves a good friend of mine and I wouldn't want to stir up trouble that could possibly impact him. At least not on this. To be honest I have other dealerships I can and will deal with in the future.


Ok AlainSDL

Just let me know if and when I can be of assistance to you or your friend. I see that you have different dealerships you may choose to deal with in the future but I would also be happy to locate other dealership if you want more options. 

Also to all you others on the forum I am constantly monitoring all the threads in the forum but sometimes its best to send me a message with a link to the thread if you need immediate assistance. Happy Sunday!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Arn't the Calipers made from alloy? Rust problems are very rear on cars here as even when we drive in snow, which is not often, there is no salt used.


LOL I wish.. we have rust problems in this area to the point 08 and 09 Chargers are starting to rust.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL I wish.. we have rust problems in this area to the point 08 and 09 Chargers are starting to rust.


Just took a look at my Cruze CDX diesel and the calipers are all alloy and the fronts appear to have twin pistons as they look too long to have only one piston.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

So, second visit to a different dealer with the parking brake issue. Still unresolved. There is absolutely no noticeable change. Unless I crank that puppy to the point of being difficult to pull the brake doesn't hold the car. This adviser actually noticed that the parking brake was "slack" when he tested it.

I'm not sure if my expectations are too high, I can't explain myself to the service adviser, or if they just can't fix it. Anyway, I'm going to have to go back and maybe I'll "demonstrate" the problem I am experiencing. Sigh. SO FRUSTRATED because it seems to me this is an easy fix.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AlainSDL said:


> So, second visit to a different dealer with the parking brake issue. Still unresolved. There is absolutely no noticeable change. Unless I crank that puppy to the point of being difficult to pull the brake doesn't hold the car. This adviser actually noticed that the parking brake was "slack" when he tested it.
> 
> I'm not sure if my expectations are too high, I can't explain myself to the service adviser, or if they just can't fix it. Anyway, I'm going to have to go back and maybe I'll "demonstrate" the problem I am experiencing. Sigh. SO FRUSTRATED because it seems to me this is an easy fix.


Dealer says GM specs are right and e brake under center console has ratcheting device that will reset to what it was if you manually advance it by hand. E brake is referred to as brake assist meaning the car should always be in 6th or reverse in conjunction with brake assist handle up. The adjustments made got me 2 more clicks at least from what I had before. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello AlainSLD

Sorry to read about this frustrating problem that you are experiencing. I recommend that you consider personally road testing your vehicle with your service adviser so you can demonstrate the concern you are experiencing. This way, before anyone exits the car, it is perfectly clear what you are referring to. The service adviser then can provide you with his/her recommendation regarding the parking brake issue. This is the best way to demonstrate/duplicate the problem at the dealer. Please send me a private message if you would like my assistance. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AlainSDL said:


> So, second visit to a different dealer with the parking brake issue. Still unresolved. There is absolutely no noticeable change. Unless I crank that puppy to the point of being difficult to pull the brake doesn't hold the car. This adviser actually noticed that the parking brake was "slack" when he tested it.
> 
> I'm not sure if my expectations are too high, I can't explain myself to the service adviser, or if they just can't fix it. Anyway, I'm going to have to go back and maybe I'll "demonstrate" the problem I am experiencing. Sigh. SO FRUSTRATED because it seems to me this is an easy fix.


They're being lazy. This is a known issue with an easy fix - adjust the rear brakes. The fact that the adviser noticed the parking brake was "slack" should have gotten it fixed. That they didn't fix it means they're looking for easy money down the road when your front brakes prematurely wear out because there is zero braking assist from the rear brakes. Contact GM (if in the US, Chevy Customer Service here on CruzeTalk) about this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Dealer says GM specs are right and e brake under center console has ratcheting device that will reset to what it was if you manually advance it by hand. E brake is referred to as brake assist meaning the car should always be in 6th or reverse in conjunction with brake assist handle up. The adjustments made got me 2 more clicks at least from what I had before.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


File a complaint with both GM and the NHTSA about this dealership. They are ignoring that all cars sold in the US must have two independent (other than the actual pads/shoes) brake systems. The e-brake is the second system in the Cruze. The first system, which is activate by the break pedal is hydraulic with electric assist. The e-brake must be able to stop the car from a low speed (10 or 15 MPH if I remember correctly) and cannot depend on any brake activation from the primary system.


----------

